# WV-Gorgeous Female GR in Shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12880317

I emld. Almost Heaven Gold. Ret. Rescue for her.

Angel is a beautiful Golden Retriever/Irish Setter mix. She is a young girl around 1 or 2 years old. Angel was picked up by the Humane Officer and will be available for adoption on 1.24.9. If you know who she belongs to please contact us, we would love to find her original owners. If you are interested in giving Angel a furever home please contact the Jackson County Animal Shelter at 304-372-6064.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WV12.html
Cottageville, WV 
304-372-6064 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Angel PFId#12880317


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG, she's beautiful! I hope a rescue will pull her. She sure looks ALL Golden in my eyes.

~Jackie


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

If this dog was a boy I'd take it. *le sigh* so stunning!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

she's gorgeous and all gold. Looks almost exactly like my two girls, who are definitely all golden. I sure hope somebody pulls her from the shelter, she looks like a sweetie.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Good job, Karen519--AHGRRs is the closest that I know of.

Hopefully Carol can help out.

Keep us posted!

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Haven't heard from Carol of Almost Heaven.
If anyone has time can you email some more rescues?
Thanks very much.

**Do you think she could be part Setter?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, that is a purebred Golden


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aqua*

Aqua:

Thanks so much-I respect your opinion!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

She looks EXACTLY like my Kerosene.. full Golden for sure.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks Just Like Her! This is Kerosene.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me where Cottageville is compared to Eleanor/Winfrede? I have a lot of contacts in that area.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks all Gold to me too. The weather in parts of WV has been snow and ice for the last 2 days. You may have trouble reaching someone depending on where the shelter is.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes they are under state of emergency and arent allowed on the roads.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

it is funny that many,many people think that red goldens are either part irish setters or all irish setter. i will call the shelter and check on her status. what are the chances of a transport towards mi. 2 of my red girls who are all golden.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

She is beautiful. I hope Angel finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Sophie:
Please call on her.
Would you be adopting her or would she be going to a rescue?
I have a friend who coords. transports-I could ask her.
It doesn't look too far from WV to MI


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Can someone tell me where Cottageville is compared to Eleanor/Winfrede? I have a lot of contacts in that area.


Cottageville is due west of Clarksburg along the Ohio? border. Clarksburg is about 3/4 hour south of Morgantown.

SJ


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

unable to get in touch with shelter today after several attempts, will try tommorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie, Sadie and Hannah's Mom*

*Sophie, Sadie and Hannah's Mom*
Here is what it says on shelter website: Please let us know what they say.

HOURS

Monday 9am-4pm
Tuesday 11am-6pm
Wednesday 9am-4pm
Thursday 11am-6pm
Friday 9am-4pm 
Saturday 11am-3pm 
Sunday Closed 




DIRECTIONS


From Charleston WV---Travel north on Interstate 77 to the 138/Ripley exit. At bottom of ramp turn left onto Route 62 and travel approximately seven miles. Turn left onto the Jackson County Fairgrounds and follow the signs to the shelter.

From Parkersburg WV---Travel south on Interstate 77 to the 138/Ripley exit. Make a left at the stop sign. Go straight to the first stoplight and make a right turn onto Route 62 then travel approximately seven miles. Turn left onto the Jackson County Fairgrounds and follow the signs to the shelter.


*LOVEALWAYSJAMI: YOU ASKED HOW CLOSE COTTAGEVILLE IS TO ELEANOR WV AND I DID MAPQUEST-
THEY ARE AN HOUR AWAY!!
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Eleanor&1s=WV&2c=Cottageville&2s=WV*
Maybe when the weather improves one of your friends could go get this sweetie out of the shelter for Sophie, Hannah and Sadie's Mom and if transport isn't working out I can contact my transport coor. friend!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

She looks just like Peaches! Can't figure out what part of her makes them think Setter mix?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> She looks EXACTLY like my Kerosene.. full Golden for sure.


I just posted that she looks just like Peaches! lol I have really got to meet up with you guys and see Kero as a big girl  I absolutely hate it that things didn't work out last time.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she's beautiful. But what's with the white star on the chest and the white tail tip? Can pure goldens have those?

If Pud and I were ready for another dog...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I say full Golden. I can't really see any setter features in her, other than the dark red coat, but she definitely looks 100% Golden to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel*

Sophie, Sadie and Hannah's Mom:

Please let us all know what you find out about Angel when you call today!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12880317


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

ANGEL IS SAFE, i just got off the phone with the shelter and the woman i spoke with was so very nice. they have a couple applications for angel and are waiting on a couple more to be filled out. a couple of rescue groups have also contacted the shelter. according to the woman i talked to,angel is an awesome dog and will get the best home possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie, Sadie and Hannah's mom*

Sophie, Sadie and Hannah's mom

THANK YOU SO MUCH for calling about Angel and I'M SO Happy to hear that she will be adopted or rescued!!


----------

